# Mississippi Mud Cake



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 sticks of butter
2 cups of sugar
1/3 cup of cocoa
1 1/2 cups flour
1 can coconut flakes
1 cup chopped pecans
4 beaten eggs

Place all ingredients in a bowl. Melt butter and pour over all ingredients and mix well. Put batter in a greased and floured 9 x 13 pan and bake at 350 for 40 mins


----------

